# Galveston fall fishing



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

The fall bite is hot, and Texas slams hitting the deck have been the norm. The redfish have been on fire and show no signs of slowing down. The flounder are on the run with lots of males making moves and the bigger fish are starting to show. Call 832-385-2012 to get in on the bite.
































































www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------

